# Other snow plows



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

How much snow do you think this will plow ?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

.... today it's mild out and it should do OK, but when it snows you might have some problems ........


Tom


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno, but I bet all that flying snow will short out the exposed ignition wiring... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
Nice model, thanks. 

Dawg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about snow but I've got some ballast on my layout that needs moved around.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing it would do fine on my layout. Where the snow is good old NaCl.


----------

